

Ask HN: Anyone would like to team up? I have tons of unfinished projects. - hinoglu

I have many projects laying around, waiting for their heros to get them up and complete. They might not be the next biggest things, but might be fun.<p>Projects are based on python and django.<p>Some of them are:<p>1 - A social job listing board. Users can submit their ads for seeking jobs, 
for employees, or about their services etc. My aim is to eliminate the sending 
cv and waiting for a possible reply or having to struggle gazillions of cvs or 
applications all stating that "the applicant is the best for that job" problems.<p>For that reason a dynamic questionairre system is provided where ad owners can 
ask applicants to write code samples, essays, or answer some specific questions 
to see if applicants fit their needs. I'm planning many other features, but need 
to get it online first. 
status: almost done, needs effort on design and bugfixes<p>2 - An open social bug filing system mostly for fun. you can file a bug on anything, 
on your girlfriend, on god, on your cell phone, on your drink etc. Bug reports are 
legit, though the content may not be :) 
status: almost done, needs some work on features and design.<p>3 - A soc^H^H^H community based recipe &#38; question &#38; answer system for web developers 
to improve their skills. The drill is that it provides a canvas based draw board 
where users can quickly come up with a mockup of layout of the elements and ask 
their questions, or provide sample css &#38; html recipes on them. nothing big, but might be fun.
status: mostly done, needs design and some more work on draw board, bugfixes.<p>4 - Awesomelist. A very old project, where users share information about the things they find
awesome (or sucky?) in life which'll eventually build up a community(ha! no escape from communities).
might already been implemented a gazillion times.
status: uhm..uh.. don't remember where i left it.<p>5 - Pros &#38; cons. Another old project. Listing page about the pros and cons on anything. 
Most probably this idea also has been exploited to death, but you know oldies are goldies. 
status: not really sure. i might have never started this.<p>So if anyone would like to team up with me on any of these projects, please drop me a line.
======
hinoglu
bumping for the sake of bumping

